
A Breakthrough for A.I. Technology: Passing an 8th-Grade Science Test - Jerry2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/technology/artificial-intelligence-aristo-passed-test.html
======
foxyv
I think the greatest impetus for general artificial intelligence will be
college students trying to cheat on their homework or tests.

